# Ohhhh No.....not Mites!!!



## mikeybtoken (Mar 7, 2010)

I have been busy doing other things and have not been paying too much attention to my plants. Ealier this evening while watering I noticed cob webs on one plant. OHHHH NO!!!!! I just confirmed that the whole batch is infested...crap!
It took me six months to finnally obtain one of these strains, along with them must have came spider mites. I can't believe what I went threw to get one of these strains, then to get mites with them. 
An old grower friend of mine warned me to stay away from clones all together for this very reason. "Start seeds and stay with them" he warned me. I almost started yanking plants as soon as I confirmed them. But then I remember reading someplace about another bug that will eat them and then themselfs???
I really don't want to use the Floromite. Don't get me wrong I just ordered the stuff and will keep it handy. Because they are now in my new room.
$%&^%&^^&$%$%^$%^$%^$%^$%^$%^$%^$%^$%^$%^$%^$ 
My questions are how can I save a couple of these strains w/o saving the mites? Or should I just forget about it?
Also now that I have them in my NEW ROOM what is the best way to go about avoiding repeat infestations?

Peace MBT


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL--there is no reason to stay away from clones altogether--you just have to watch what you put into your grow room.  Clones that you get from others should be segregated and watched to make sure you are not bringing in any pests OR diseases.  

You can take clones from the infected plants, segregate them, treat them, and make sure that you eradicate all the mites.  Smaller plants and clones are easier to treat and get mite free.  

Use the Floramite when you get it.  I have never seen predator mites do any kind of decent job.  Spider mites can be brought in from outside on you or your pets (if you have any).


----------



## zem (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah you can get mites when growing seeds too


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 7, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> yeah you can get mites when growing seeds too


:yeahthat: 

I know that for a fact.:hairpull: 

DD


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 7, 2010)

Are you in late flower? Sounds like you have some at diff stages.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Everyone!!!
Yeah this is my first experience and I'm sure that it's my own fault and that you are all correct. I don't claim to know cacadodo. I've still much to learn!
I was a little upset when I wrote that last night......sorry, please bare with me. OK So first off my plants are days away from flipping about 5-1/2 weeks in veg. I killed off all of the clones from these plants so that I can clean out my clone/starter box. Sounds like that was a mistake. WAIT!!!!!!

I just pulled my clones out of the trash and they seem to be fine...so far?

OK lets start over here. I have 10 cloned plants in sub soil that have been in veg fro 5-1/2 weeks in my veg room. Which is right next to my flower room and is now empty. 
Then I have a starter/box in another locations with six salvageable clones
that are about a week and a half old.
I ordered the Floramite and I have no clue as to what I should do or how to go about getting rid of these little critters.
The vegging plants all seem exceptionally healthy at this time. Should I just wait for this stuff to arrive? Is there anything that I can or should do, until then. Lead the way!!! 
Oh and yes Hempgoddess do have pets but they never go into my grow room.
nouvellwechef....basically two stages approx ten day old clones and 5-1/2 week old plants. None in flower. 
Droopy Dog, zem......well that sucks LOL. Sounds like they are pretty common? That really sucks.....LOL 

Like I said lets start over what do I need to do now?

Thanks everyone, I knew better than to do anything until I checked with you boys and girls here at MP!!!!
Lots to learn lots to learn.


Thanks Again
Peace MBT


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

Ok.

1: Go to Home depot and get Organicide until Floramite arrives. Treat the plants once daily for three days.

2: While your at HD, get goggles, gloves and I wear paint suit. Also get sprayer for the floramite.

3: Now that we are ready to combat this, when treating plants also carefully spray floor and walls with organicide mix in sprayer, fans off, then ventilation on after spraying. Watch hot bulbs, homey.

4: When Floramite arrives follow the same procedure as above but wearing the protective gear. Dont be scared, you will be fine and it will smoke killer too.

Floramite and Organicide are used once in early veg and flower. GL

PS, go ahead and go to 12/12 if ready. J


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

OK, more $$$$ :hubba: :hubba:  

The man I got the Floramite from also recommended getting a second miticide because mites develop a resistance very fast. I chose FORBID, even more expensive, but dosed at 1/2 the FLORAMITE (1/8 tsp/gallon).

In another life, long ago, I was a Licensed Applicator and worked with this stuff all the time.  The good stuff that you can't get at HD or Lowes.:holysheep:  I quit because I was getting Agent Orange like symptons and it was time to bail.

Anyway, I knew the guy wasn't just blowing smoke to make a sale about mites developing a resistance since we routinely switched up pesticides for that very reason.

When you get the Floramite, follow the directions EXACTLY as far as water temp and pH.  It's good stuff, but sensitive and easy to degrade. A wetting agent is also good to have.

DD


----------



## mikeybtoken (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks nouvellechef
I'm On It!!! I will wait until the Floramite arrives to treat flower room before I move them to 12/12 HPS. My flip date was 4/14. I will continue with that plan unless someone tells me that I should do otherwise? 

"Floramite and Organicide are used once in early veg and flower. GL" 
Are you just simply stating by this statemment that treatments should be made even if there are no signs of critters for prevention?

OK So.....Organicide, goggals, mask, gloves, painters suit and sprayer....off to Home Depot. 

Thanks nouvellechef


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 8, 2010)

YW. Use both 1 day apart, both once in veg and flower like clockwork even if no sign. Be carfeful, all fans off. Those sprayer triggers are touchy and make sure the sprayer nozzle points downward at all times. Its easy to not focus on the sprayer while looking at a garden. GL


----------



## mikeybtoken (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey Droopy Dog
I almosted missed your post, I was just getting ready to walk out the door. Anyway OK so FORBID.....where can I get that stuff?
And what do you mean by a wetting agent?

Thanks Everyone For All Of the Help Here!!! This is all new to me and I'll take all the pointer that I can get.

Thanks Again 
Peace MBT


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 8, 2010)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Hey Droopy Dog
> I almosted missed your post, I was just getting ready to walk out the door. Anyway OK so FORBID.....where can I get that stuff?
> And what do you mean by a wetting agent?
> 
> ...



I got the FORBID from the same guy on ebay that I got the FLORAMITE from.

You alternate them, but 30 days apart.  Do not apply either more than once every 30 days. Not sure about the Organocide, never used it, but be sure and observe the 30 day rule with the Floramite and Forbid. The seller is RaiderNation.

Wetting agent keeps the spray from beading up on your plants by lowering the surface tension.  You can also use unscented Ivory detergent, but I'm finding very hard to locate the unscented.

DD


----------



## JBonez (Mar 8, 2010)

mites do not like humidity. If you run co2, blast them with 15k ppm, be sure to ventilate your house after tho.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 9, 2010)

Great info there!!!  Thanks Boys!...and Girl!


----------



## mikeybtoken (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Again To All that have posted here and all here at MP!!!
Im with ya Legalize Fredom I think that I'm headed in the right direction, w/o the help of everyone here I would have very likely burned this run and started another. I just hate chemicals!!!
ThanksJBones My room is seperated from my house and I'm not running co2. But I can raise humidity a bit. 
nouvellchef 
I got the Organicide and all the goodies that you listed, will make first application in the AM.
I'm still waiting on the Floramite and Forbid it should be here in a few days. I will apply as per your instruction as soon as it arrives. This stuff scares the crap out of me. This will be my very first time ever using chemicals of this sort. At the same time I trust you boys and girls and will follow your instruction to the tee. 

Droopy Dog 
I want to make sure that I understand this correct and that I do this right. I don't want to poison anybody including myself. So I have approx 60 to 70 days to the finish. If I stick to 30 day applications I would end up applying this stuff right before harvest. 
So what if I go say 25 days? Plan on two applications starting off with the Forbid as soon as it get here. Then rotate to the Floramite at 50 days
That way if I finnish in 60 days I will harvest 10 days after the last application. 

Thoughts???

Like I said before I know nothing about this stuff but I will trust and follow what ever those here tell me that I should do.

Thanks Again to All For there help here!!!!

Peace MBT


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 10, 2010)

Get er done. Extra little advice. I used to not change clothes before I go in the rooms. Now I always, always have a change of clothes ready to enter the room. Something simple and comfy. Usually its some camo shorts, crocs and long sleeve shirt. GL


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 10, 2010)

You're still in veg right?

I wouldn't apply either with buds present.:holysheep: 

I do like NC and apply in veg and then right before 12/12.

I would suggest what NC suggest, do the Organocide then either one of the others (I did the FORBID first), right before 12/12, or within the first week with no buds present.

During flower, I mainly just hope for the best.  Either one should give you ~a 30 day residual effect, so mainly you just have to worry about the second month.  IF mites should return, I just use Safer's or Neem or I guess the Organocide (NC would have to comment on that).  Something more natural and way less toxic, just to keep them knocked down till harvest.:hubba: 

That stuff scares the crap out of me also and there's no way I'd use it where it might get ingested or smoked.

Hit em and flip em.  

DD


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 10, 2010)

He said none in flower. You still got eyeballs and fingers?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah man....how did it go?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 11, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> He said none in flower. You still got eyeballs and fingers?



One eye and the fingers are kinda funky from RA.:fid: 

Thank God for a kid to do the heavy work. 

DD


----------



## mikeybtoken (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry Guys...I got a bit side tracked!
But I got er done. I can definately see why you don't want to get any of this stuff on yourself. 
Thanks to you boys and girls, I was prepared and it made it much safer. Some more practice and a bit more preping will make it go much smoother next time I do this.
I used an old paif sweats and long sleave T-shirt, I ended up just tossing everything including an old pair of slippers and a but load of rags. The painters suite and the extra cloths tricks worked out great!!! 
I used two three gallon sprayers, one with a couple drops of soap and several drop of Super Thrive, and the other with the instucted mix of Oganicide. I then drenched them once, with each sprayer, making sure to get under the leaves. I fed and watered them afterwords and they still look great. All in all it went pretty smooth thanks to all the tips and tricks that I learned here. THANKS EVERYONE!!! Special THANKS to nouvellechef and Droopy Dog!!!
The carcases are still there but so far nothings moving!!! 

Ohhh Questions?
So when I get the Forbid and the Floramite I "should" treat them two more times over the next 60-70 days. Or will I just wait to see if one treatment will be enough? 

So how does this stuff effect the tast of the smoke?

How safe is it to smoke buds that have been treated with these types of chemicals ??????

Thanks Again!!!
Peace MBT


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 11, 2010)

I cant answer about Forbid, but Floramite, one app heading to flower is all it takes. I smoke tuff, and many others too. I just puffed some AK47 and it tasted smooth, 2 month cure.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL!!!!
Yep I was able to keep all body parts intact, thanks to you guys!!!
Peace MBT


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 11, 2010)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> How safe is it to smoke buds that have been treated with these types of chemicals ??????
> 
> Thanks Again!!!
> Peace MBT



I would NOT use either one of these if there are buds present!:holysheep: :holysheep: 

Using them in veg and just before flowering is one thing, the fan leaves will be tossed/trimmed anyway. 

But with buds, I wouldn't want to be the one to do a live experiment to see if they do or don't degrade enough to be safe to smoke.  

One application usually does the trick.  If not, once in veg, and once just before 12/12, or no later than perhaps the second week of 12/12, as long as no buds are showing.

DD


----------



## mikeybtoken (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Guys 
I just recieved both the Forbid and the Floramite today. I read over the instructions will apply one, then I will wait a few days, then flip em. This Sunday is my six week flip date so that should work out fine. I may take a few more clones before I flip them. 
As for putting any of this stuff on durring flower, Droopy Dog.....I'm so with ya!!! I would chop em before I would put any of this stuff on my buds. I caught them just in time and you guys saved my grow. 
Thanks Man!!! Really!!! 
I have been busy upgrading my room now for the past month or so and have not had time to start a jounal. But I might just go ahead after I get the bugs erraticated and my flower room done. I hope that you boys and girls will pop in and check on me to make sure that I'm not messing anything else up!!! LOL
If I have any more questions I will pop back over but I think that I'm ready to take this over to a Grow Journal and just start it at the flip.   
Thanks Again!!!

Peace MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello All!!!
I started my journal but I thought that I would update this thread due to the developements of my critter problems.
Within 24hr after a major soaking of each plant and my grow area with Organicide I noticed that there was still movement.
By the third day it was like I had fed them steriods. I was completely amazed at what they had done in a 24hr period even within 48hr of applying Organicide. They had completley almost covered a couple of plants with webs and were on a rampage. Thankgoodness that I had just recieved the Forbid and the Floramite. Which I wasted no time in applying. 24+hr later I still see no movement. 
I ordered a half dozen hooded and booted full body tyveck chemical suites for use in my grow space. Which I will be using before entering the room from this point fourth as soon as they arrive. I also just bleached and then re-treated the walls and floor in the flower area with the Floramite.
As soon as I move my plants from the veg room I will do the same to it. 
If I see any movement at all I figure that I have two choices I either treat again or I yank em. To be completely honest I am still fighting the urge to just start over. But I know that I need to learn to combat these little bastards. I have heard horror stories about these little suckers infesting grow rooms to the point where they never really completely get rid of them.  

Hopefully this will be the last time that I have to. And I will be able to finnish out this grow in peace from these little rascals. BUT if I see any movement at all I will have to make a choice to 
either break Droopy Dogs 30 day rule or start over.
Man this stuff just scares the crap out of me. I've been trying to treat the stuff like anthrax but I'm lucky that it's not or I would not be writting this.....LOL. Anyway Wish me luck!!!
As always I thank you all for all of the help!!! I don't know what I would do w/o this place and all of the cool people here!!!

Recently I heard someone saying that growing weed is easy, "just give em dirt and water.... they are just a weed" he said. 
I laughed, agreed....and said yep it's simple, just try it.......LOL!!!

Peace MBT


----------



## zem (Mar 14, 2010)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> I was completely amazed at what they had done in a 24hr period even within 48hr of applying Organicide. They had completley almost covered a couple of plants with webs and were on a rampage.


:shocked: it sounds like a crazy infestation, messing with them must have spread the problem, maybe the strain infesting them is very aggressive i dunno, i encountered em couple times and had to let em munch on my buds but didnt mess with them left em in peace until harvest and they eventually would eat few buds in a small area of a plant, never seen them invading completely any plant. after harvest you can nuke your room with chemicals and clean it then spray some long lasting pesticides on your entrance and intake of your room


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL ...  It's not MY 30 day rule, but the manufacturers. Actually, I think it's 28 days, but 30 is easier to work with.

You break it and run the very real risk of getting super resistant mites or toasting your plants.:holysheep: 

Those No Pest Strips work well with the ventilation off.  If you exhaust 24/7, then they become pretty much useless.  Perhaps hang one or 2 and kill the exhaust during lights off.  The area needs to be more or less sealed so the fumes can work.

Switch to the FORBID for the next application.  Then perhaps, to 12/12?

DD


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 15, 2010)

If you already applied Floramite, let it run its course and watch. Dont do another application of either, IMO. I dont remember your temp and humidity. But if your room is dialed, lower temp and raise humidity for a few days. Organicide is good for eggs. Floramite kills the adults and if any eggs do survive, they open, eat then die before laying eggs from Floramite.


----------

